# Deep Fryer advise needed



## mugsy27 (Nov 12, 2005)

Im am considering buying one of those countertop deep fryers.  Do any of you use them?  If so, what are your thoughts.

Are they easy to clean?  How long does the oil stay good in it?  Do they keep the oil temp. consistant?

I am looking to spend $100 tops, so if anyone can reccomend a good one (or ones to avoid) I would realy appreciate it!!


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

We have one similar to the picture below, that we've had for years. We like it very much...it regulates the temperature and cleans up very nicely. We don't use it that often, though, so we take out the oil, strain it, and store it in the fridge.


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 12, 2005)

can i ask where u got it and how much it cost?

is it electric?


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a Presto, and they have them at Target for about $30. Mine is over 10 years old, and still going strong. Yes...it's electric.


----------



## licia (Nov 12, 2005)

I have the one shown and I got it at Walmart for about $20.00.  I really like it. I use it to fry and many other uses.  The temp goes from just barely warm to 400 degrees. It is easily washed also.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't have one anymore. But, the only time I kept my grease, was when I was doing fries and stuff like that. Any other time when I cooked meats or especially fish, out it went as soon as it cooled down.

Thanks for giving me something else for my wish list. )


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

I know what you mean, TG...Usually the grease is pretty nasty by the time you get done anyway. 

One thing I didn't mention, is that when we have a fish fry for a crowd, we do it out in the pole-barn, using the fish frying kit that you can get for the propane turkey fryer set-up. I love doing it that way as it keeps the greasy mess and smell out of the house. I also love the fact that the barn is my husband's domain, and all I have to do is slice the potatoes for the french fries. He puts those in after the fish are done to "clean up the grease" (peanut oil), and they are so good.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 12, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I don't have one anymore. But, the only time I kept my grease, was when I was doing fries and stuff like that. Any other time when I cooked meats or especially fish, out it went as soon as it cooled down.
> 
> Thanks for giving me something else for my wish list. )



How about this one from HSN:

http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default...z=0&sf=&dept=&cat=&subcat=&gs=&attr=&ocm=sekw

You can store the oil when you are not using it.  You can cook two different items at the same time.

It is on sale so you better act fast on this one.


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2005)

It sounds wonderful, Kleenex, but did you read the reviews? They were mixed, at best.
One thing I try to keep in mind about appliances, is that the simpler they are, the fewer gizmos they have to break down.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2005)

I have this one. It should cost well under $100.










I like it because it holds a lot of oil (about 20 cups/5quarts) which helps to moderate temperature fluctuations. You can find them in warehouse stores and kitchen stores and who knows where else.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got a 2 or 3 qt electric.  Dropable, removable basket, hinged removable lid, air filter, adjustable temp, etc.  Cost me somewhere between $30 and $40.  I make Fried Chicken legs in it about once every week or two during the Winter.  I've done beer-battered shrimp once, several loads of french fries, etc.  I want to try some homemade doughnuts, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

I chuck the oil after 4 or 5 uses.  I remove the pan/heating element, wash it, dry it, etc.  I need to get some oil filters from my boss, so I can filter my oil, then I can probably get twice as many uses out of it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2005)

Allen makes good points.

The number of uses you get from a batch of oil is variable on a number of factors.  

First is what you cook in it.  High protein foods (meats, fish, etc) cause oils to deterioriate more quickly than veggies.  

Also, you should filter out the gunk from frying as that will burn with repeated heating and taint the oil.

You should be careful what type of oil you use.  Buy oils with high smoke points such as peanut, corn and canola.  I use corn most often.  It's reasonably priced and stable.

BTW, all the parts of my fryer are dishwasher safe except the heating element with digital controls.  But that comes off separately for hand washing.


----------



## mugsy27 (Nov 13, 2005)

allen...can u possible post a link to yours?


----------



## HappyAvocado (Nov 13, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I have this one. It should cost well under $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine looks just like this.. i bought it at bed bath and beyond for about 90 bucks.


----------



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't really answer your questions, but I can tell ya, I just bought a deep fryer tonight, and made my first batch of fries...  Probably some of the best french fries Ive had in 8 years.  The $90 I spent was worth it based on my first batch of fries alone!   Go get one!

--ElmoTheDestroyer


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2005)

i have a fry daddy, which is a piece of junk, unless you are planning to fry 2 chicken legs at a time. it is too small, and the oil fluctuates temp too much.

from doing a little research, i've found the best deep fryers are the ones with a larger oil bath and a removeable heating element, because they are supposed to be able to handle the drop in temp better when adding a lot of food.

most electronic/electrical devices that create heat have something called an agc circuit (automatic gain control) with a thermistor so it senses when the temp has dropped and will crank up the energy going into the element to make up for the loss. they also keep heating, slightly over the desired temp before they shut off to average out the resulting heat created. if it shut off as soon as the temp was reached, then turned back on every time it dropped a degree, it would operate very inefficiently.

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Delonghi which I love.  The oil drains out through a tube in the bottom making it sooooo much easier to drain/filter/clean.  My son has one as well and he loves his as well. There is a newer model which provides for oil storage  - don't remember the price of that one but we're not ready to replace ours yet.


----------



## SearedCeltic (Dec 17, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> We have one similar to the picture below, that we've had for years. We like it very much...it regulates the temperature and cleans up very nicely. We don't use it that often, though, so we take out the oil, strain it, and store it in the fridge.


And you can steam or broil and other option with this model.Unless your gonna spend big bucks 300-400 this is a good choice.


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

We've been happy with it, Seared. We also have a propane set-up in the barn for fish fryes and such. We got the fish-fry kit for our turkey fryer, and it's great.  

There are also things that just taste better out of a skillet...they are cooked a little more gently, if you know what I mean. Fried oysters are one. I bought a pint around Thanksgiving, and HB fried them up in a Calaphon skillet. They were so good! 
And give me an electric skillet for fried chicken every time. Whatever you think the best method is, just have a seat at my kitchen table, and I'll show you what fried chicken is all about. 

Quite frankly, we don't do much frying any more. It's just something we need to limit for the sake of our health. (We are getting old...I'm 58, and HB is 60.) We eat high off the hog all the time, but we've gone more for more healthier methods of cooking in the last 10 years. Probably should have done it sooner.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 19, 2005)

I own two.

One of them looks somewhat similar to the one near the top of the previous page that Constance posted. Mine is the Presto Otpions Multi Cooker. Very versatile! It deep fries, boils, steams, slow cooks, sears roasts and stew meat for braising & stewing, and can be used as a rice cooker! It cost me about $35.00.

My other one isz the very large Turk N' Surf electric trurkey frryer. It deep fries a whole 14-lb. turkey, as well as chicken peices, French fries, Bufalo wings, steams and boils. But this is huge and eats up a considerable amount of kitchen real estate, so if you don't have the space or the money, maybe the smaller Presto could be more to your liking.

There are also the Presto Fry Daddy fryers as well. They are smaller the the options Cooker, but also may be to your liking. To look at Presto fryers & cookers, you can visit http://www.gopresto.com . I hope this helps you. Good luck!! 


~Corey123.


----------

